# Miglior Detailing Ltd: VW Scirocco R - Rising blue - From Somerset?



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work. love the look of these.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate great colour :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks great, have to say those cars are amazing!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Spot on as always mate.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

lovely stuff!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good writeup - it's always nice with happy customers 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very good work and what a blue the scirocco came out :thumb:

ps: there is one guy here that would love to see this , maybe he built this one 

Hey Jorge come over here man


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work!
Great colour and a great car!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely colour and a great looking car, nice work


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Simply Stunning ! Shame its £29,000 Brand New "/


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

JPC said:


> Swissvax Detailer: Performing paint correction, covering Manchester, Lancashire and North West...and Somerset. [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corrected it for you there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey.:thumb:


----------



## Arfman (Sep 13, 2009)

Love your work, love your logo, love your workspace. It just all oozes eye for detail and taste (IMHO). Very nice!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cracking work.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

would love to own that car, still enjoyed the pics and writre up even though its a lot shorter than usual as well mate, cheers


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice work as usual, love these cars.

What Swissvax dressing did you use , the regular or glossy ?? how do you find durability of it ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

My Dad has got this car and it's amazing! Lovely work as well mate, as you've found, the rising blue comes up an absolute treat


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice colour,nice job


----------



## J D Peace (Feb 3, 2010)

nice looking motor in the best colour!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

I want that Scirocco.... fantastic car in the best colour, and a great job!!


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

As Clarkson would say 'I'am after one mother of a crisis'


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

brilliant job mate and a great numberplate for it


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice colour and good work fella:thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Stunning looking finish as always! A nice looking golf tucked away next to the rolling shutter door too


----------



## MattySRi (Apr 20, 2007)

Ive painted that car before it was sold in Bath.....did you notice which bit?

Matt


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning colour.Like these a lot:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! The car looks awesome!


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice work there, that blue looks :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You are so right, that is a stunning colour. Nice job


----------



## stokeballoon (Jun 16, 2007)

MattySRi said:


> Ive painted that car before it was sold in Bath.....did you notice which bit?
> 
> Matt


?

Well Jay did a top job, pity the car is not as clean now. RB with a large hint or two of Somerset.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Top work mate. Love the new Scirocco's and the new R line looks ace, shame it doesn't have a 6 cyclinder engine...anyway, I see you do Lancs, where are you based, doesn't seem many peeps from lancs here? :thumb:


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work! Great car, loving that number plate.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Phill_S said:


> Top work mate. Love the new Scirocco's and the new R line looks ace, shame it doesn't have a 6 cyclinder engine...anyway, I see you do Lancs, where are you based, doesn't seem many peeps from lancs here? :thumb:


I work all over but the unit is in Accrington!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

zepp85 said:


> Very nice work as usual, love these cars.
> 
> What Swissvax dressing did you use , the regular or glossy ?? how do you find durability of it ?


So what's the answer? Thanks, lovely job :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry about that. It's the standard pneu I use. Durability is different in all cases


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Having owned two Scirocco's in the past (the previous shape), I certainly think the New shape Modals in the right colour do look good......that colour really showed up well after you had finished....Great Job :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

What a beautiful car.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers chaps


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that looks STUNNING. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work and colour there John :thumb:
It's a pity VW Importer here in Australia can't decide if they will import or not a real shame really I am sure they would have a lot of Scirocco followers here 

Mario


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys.

I thought VW would have taken the rocco R out there? they have the GTi pirelli right mario? thats a very very rare car, but you can get them in oz. strange!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely lovely lovely.

Best colour by far as well!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice car!

Also saw your car for sale on Pistonheads? Lovely car i must say and a good spec too


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

dean j said:


> Nice car!
> 
> Also saw your car for sale on Pistonheads? Lovely car i must say and a good spec too


Yep still for sale! It's been sat in the unit waiting for a new owner!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

JPC said:


> Yep still for sale! It's been sat in the unit waiting for a new owner!


Do you have a link to the ad?


----------

